# OY!! sleepy head



## garydogz (May 16, 2008)

Having another coffee so thought I would annoy the pup. Thats my job!!!!


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

wot a lovely little face lol


----------



## garydogz (May 16, 2008)

Thanks - but how does this work out then?

A cuckoo in the nest?????????????









Because this is the big picture


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

not sure lol

he has a lot more colour than the others!!


----------



## garydogz (May 16, 2008)

Gil3987 said:


> not sure lol
> 
> he has a lot more colour than the others!!


Damn right he does.
The REALLY strange thing is that the coloured one is how they are all supposed to be!
I just can't figure out how I ended up with a spot-fest going on. Neither parent is white either.


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

strange lol, no explanation really other than that dogs are aliens :lol::lol: (my OH opinion)

I like the white spotty ones lol, they are a bit different, if u dont mind me saying.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww i think they are beautiful, i love the spotty ones,lol, ( next doors dalmation didnt nip over and visit the mum did he, hee hee hee,xxxx


----------



## garydogz (May 16, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> aww i think they are beautiful, i love the spotty ones,lol, ( next doors dalmation didnt nip over and visit the mum did he, hee hee hee,xxxx


Thats it!!! Mum's a slapper!!!!!!!!

Just a couple more and we could have a game of dominoes.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

garydogz said:


> Thats it!!! Mum's a slapper!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just a couple more and we could have a game of dominoes.


hahaha lol,maybe not, maybe she just didnt fancy the stud you chose and decided the dalmation next door looked abit more hunky,.........


----------



## garydogz (May 16, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> hahaha lol,maybe not, maybe she just didnt fancy the stud you chose and decided the dalmation next door looked abit more hunky,.........


Nah...... just out clubbing in the early hours. Staggering around on high heels clutching a bottle of vodka.
Oh no, thats the wife.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

garydogz said:


> Nah...... just out clubbing in the early hours. Staggering around on high heels clutching a bottle of vodka.
> Oh no, thats the wife.


hahahahaha lol, i hope she doesnt read that !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! the wife i mean not your dog,!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ......


----------



## garydogz (May 16, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> hahahahaha lol, i hope she doesnt read that !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! the wife i mean not your dog,!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ......


You and me both.

Still it did get me thinking so I just had a close look at the kids - not something I like doing that often - and they do not appear to have any spots. Piercings, nose rings and swastika tattoo's but no spots. Lovely girls.


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

awwww lovely puppies!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

garydogz said:


> You and me both.
> 
> Still it did get me thinking so I just had a close look at the kids - not something I like doing that often - and they do not appear to have any spots. Piercings, nose rings and swastika tattoo's but no spots. Lovely girls.


heyyyyyyyyyyyy, nothing wrong with afew piercings,nose studs or swastika tattoo,lol, and most certainly nothing wrong with afew SPOTS !!!!!!!.....


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

garydogz said:


> Nah...... just out clubbing in the early hours. Staggering around on high heels clutching a bottle of vodka.
> Oh no, thats the wife.


Lol. Careful or you'll be sleeping with the pups tonight - in the dog house!

Sh


----------



## garydogz (May 16, 2008)

Shazach said:


> Lol. Careful or you'll be sleeping with the pups tonight - in the dog house!
> 
> Again


----------

